# Quick Chat: Throw us a bone! (merged)



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey if anybody is listening to the Quick chat if there are any good info let us know. Some of us have certain filters on our fire walls which do not allow us to stream real media.:azdaja:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Quick Chat: Throw us a bone!*

Blake, Jack, Outlaw, Aldridge and Przybilla will start tonight. 

Taurean Green has officially passed Sergio to be the 3rd PG option. Has a "bulldog" mentality. Pressures baseline to baseline. Emergence of Green has not necessarily made Sergio expendable. McMillan and Pritchard say they like all 4 pgs; however, we've heard similar things out of Pritchard before.

"LaMarcus Aldridge will be a 10 time all-star" - Quick

McBoberts is a crafty passer, dunks it all the time when he is by the hoop. Too bad he has his ankle sprain.

No Darius update. Not cleared to play. Comes in when the team is done practicing. Darius has definitely lost all the weight he gained. Still thinks it will be a long time to see d-miles back on the court.

Nate made an interesting comment after practice... Nate said the only guy who can rely on offense to play is Roy, everyone else needs to play well on defense. Defense is the key.

Outlaw vs. Webster at the 3: Coach said Outlaw will be the 3rd option. Webster can only score if he is open, while Outlaw can get himself open. Great on weakside defense help. Has incredible upside. Just a matter of if he can get his mind straight. He has been here long enough, he just needs to pull it all together.

Blazers have lacked a true 3 point shooter since Steve Smith. Beacuse of this Blazers get zoned up all the time because they have no real 3-point threat. If Jones and Webster can hit 40-42% of their threes the Blazers should win 40 games.

Feels like the team is ready to go and that they will steal some games this year purely because of how hard they play. The players have been very focused in practice and always accomplish what is on the practice plan sheet. This hasn't happened much in Nate's first few years. This group of players is Nate's dream. They listen, come on time, practice hard. No distractions from Zach and less or none from Darius. Darius would take things personally and have more of a one-on-one mentality sometimes. Nate is more at ease.

OT: Z-bo will score in NY and he will also give up a ton of points.

Back on topic: Clippers vs. Blazers - Return of Disco Dan Dickau (where did that name come from? Because he dances from team to team???)

Paul Allen's payment of Sergio, Green and the buyout of Francis show his devotion to the team. Additionally, the upgrades to the Rose Garden - new HD screen, paint jobs, etc - also show his devotion.

CHAT IS OVER!


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Quick Chat: Throw us a bone!*

thanks for the update!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Quick Chat Recap:*

Green has officially passed Sergio on the depth chart. Has done something special every day in practice

Frye will impress people a lot 

Jones has a pretty stroke. Not as pretty as Martell's though. 

LOL Quick said it's a smarter team without Zach....wow. Quick still thinks the Blazers will be a 1/2 court team in the regular season because Brandon Roy is not a player you run with. 

Asked who would benefit from an up tempo style and Quick named just about everyone.

Thinks Blake will come off the bench because he thinks the second unit will run more. 

Expects LMA to be marvelous. Keeps saying and hearing from coaches that the NBA has no idea what they are in for. LMA is the hardest worker period. He is the total package. Thinks he'll be a 10 time all-star.

Travis will play some PF this year too. The need though is at SF. 

Doesn't think Sergio is ready for the NBA yet. Nate says he still has a hard time with the language...even though he has improved in that area. That and Green has really been very good on both offense AND DEFENSE. 

Green pressures the ball baseline to baseline. Something the team has always wanted. 

Doesn't think any of the PG's gets traded this year unless the Blazers somehow find themselves in a playoff race. 

The Blazers have their eyes on the Jazz. The Blazers will have arived when we start talking about hanging with the Jazz. 

McLovin' still has a boot on. Best case scenerio is a game or two in pre-season.

Miles is still working out. Hasn't been cleared to work with the team. Is not in the gym at the same time as the rest of the team. Does not think Darius will be a factor this year at all.

Martell is quicker this year. He wants to be good, and wants to play defense. Should be better this year after learning some of the ropes.

Nate or Joel...I got confused a bit... said to the team that only one player can stay on the court because of his offense, and that's Roy. The rest of you have to play defense to stay on the floor

Should be a much quicker defensive team without Zach. Loves LMA because of his ability to trap and scramble. Should see a lot of Zone on this team. Zach was a brutal defender that the team had to constantly hide on defense.

Frye's speed might be a hinderence on the fast break. Joel might be faster than Frye. 

Thinks Travis has the decided advantage to start over Martell at the 3. Nate has already said that Travis will be the third option on offense. 

There is enough room for James Jones on this team because of his ability to shoot. The Blazers have seen more zones over the last couple of years because of their inability to shoot. If he and Martell can hit some 3's the team could win 40 games

This team will give more effort than Blazers teams in recent past. thinks the team is ready to play and focused. All the distractions are gone now with Zach, Darius and Ruben gone. 

Did not agree with Crapzano's article about PA commiting to the team. says he has done that over the last couple of years with all the money he has shelled out for players.


----------



## TallBottom (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Quick Chat Recap:*

I can't wait! Thanks for the recap MM.:yay:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the recap, much appreciated.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the recaps. Hearing all these great things, I can't wait for tonight ... or any of the next 88 games to follow. :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

wastro said:


> Thanks for the recaps. Hearing all these great things, I can't wait for tonight ... or any of the next 88 games to follow. :biggrin:




I can't decide whether to applaud you for being realistic, or chastise you for not thinking they'll make the playoffs. :biggrin:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I can't decide whether to applaud you for being realistic, or chastise you for not thinking they'll make the playoffs. :biggrin:


haha I'm not 100% sure how many play-off games they'll actually play, so that's why I didn't get that number in there. Good catch, though! :cheers:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

damn, super pumped to see what's LMA gonna be like!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Quick Chat Recap:*



mediocre man said:


> There is enough room for James Jones on this team because of his ability to shoot. The Blazers have seen more zones over the last couple of years because of their inability to shoot. If he and Martell can hit some 3's the team could win 40 games



Is it me or is JJ's value to the team falling as fast as Green's value is rising?

I remember after the draft that I was thinking the trade with the Suns was more about Rudy and part of it was we had to swallow JJ's contract. But a lot of posters had me stop and think that I had it wrong . . . maybe JJ was going to be a big contributor and possibly start on this team.

But with all the rave I have read and heard about Aldridge, Green, Jack even Joel . . . all I really have heard about JJ since camp has started is he is a good character guy.

The Blazers need a three point shooter and that is his trademark . . . but the excitement about JJ doesn't seem to be out there anymore (even talking about Roy at the 3)

Others get the same feeling?


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks guys. Good info, needed that. Can't wait till 7pm.

gatorpops


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks again for recap. and no i don't really feel like jack is slipping as fast as Green is rising. and i will say again. Green WILL be a stud!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Resume said:


> thanks again for recap. and no i don't really feel like jack is slipping as fast as Green is rising. and i will say again. Green WILL be a stud!



The JJ that was being discussed by Kiss_My_Darius was JJones not JJack.

STOMP


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i'm not sold on green having the ability to be a major contributer. we shall see.


----------



## ljm (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Quick Chat Recap:*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Is it me or is JJ's value to the team falling as fast as Green's value is rising?
> 
> I remember after the draft that I was thinking the trade with the Suns was more about Rudy and part of it was we had to swallow JJ's contract. But a lot of posters had me stop and think that I had it wrong . . . maybe JJ was going to be a big contributor and possibly start on this team.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing we haven't heard much because he hasn't been able to practice too much yet. Will be interesting to see how Nate ends up allocating minutes at the 3 once the season gets going...


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Quick Chat Recap:*



mediocre man said:


> Did not agree with Crapzano's article about PA commiting to the team. says he has done that over the last couple of years with all the money he has shelled out for players.


Thank you both for the great summaries. Two questions for anybody to answer - I missed the Crapzano article mentioned above, what exactly did he say? And is the game going to be televised, specifically in the Los Angeles area?

Can't wait, just wish I could watch.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Quick Chat Recap:*



ProZach said:


> Thank you both for the great summaries. Two questions for anybody to answer - I missed the Crapzano article mentioned above, what exactly did he say? And is the game going to be televised, specifically in the Los Angeles area?
> 
> Can't wait, just wish I could watch.



I didn't see it on the Clippers website. Hah...another Pro-Zach Blazers fan in LA! Its on 710AM. I'll listen to it on the drive home. http://www.nba.com/clippers/games/pregame_LACPOR_071010.html

:clap:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Quick Chat Recap:*



mediocre man said:


> Frye's speed might be a hinderence on the fast break. Joel might be faster than Frye.


That seems a bit hard to believe, but I guess I haven't yet seen Frye run.

barfo


----------

